

Google+ Users Can Now Share & Follow Circles - knaox
http://marketaire.com/2011/09/27/google-plus-users-can-now-share-and-follow-circles/

======
abyssknight
Trust me, I noticed. I've been getting 10+ new followers every hour for the
past week. Crazy. Need to find a way to keep S/N ratio up.

